# Whites of eyes



## smush87 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all,

New here been an avid browser the past 6 months since getting Bella so finally thought it best to join (albeit with a query)

Does anyone else's poos have slightly pink / thin red lines in the whites of their eyes?

Bella has had this for as long as I can remember so assumed it 'normal' but twice in a week having taken her to my mother's she's commented on her eyes being a bit pink.

I've Googled it and I wouldn't say it was pink eye -the images for that seem far more of a colouring and widespread throughout the white whereas hers is more around the outside of the coloured area.

Will look to attach a pic sometime if that helps.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just checked this on Rufus and he too has a pale pink tinge, very faint veins around the brown of his eye. Because I rarely see the whites in his eyes I have never noticed it. Could it be that your pup has an unusually small iris?


----------



## smush87 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ah that's good to know, never assumed it an issue but for her worrying me! Her eyes seem normal in ever other aspect, just so happened she lifted the fur above her eye's to see her properly and noticed.

Sounds pretty standard though if Rufus has similar! Many thanks for replying!


----------

